# New TV perplexity



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I am looking for a new TV to replace my 35 inch sharp CRT that is above my fireplace. I was originally looking at LCD but then after reading I found that the 30deg up angle for view the TV is not good for LCD and that Plasma is the best. Then I read that Plasma is not the greatest for a room Full of daylight. After reading a review on the Panasonic VT25 I figured that now a days that isn't much of a problem. Soooo I had almost desided on the Panay then read that the Samy 8000 is better with SD material (which is what is mostly watched on that TV). Then I read that full arry LED LCD don't have as much problem with viewing angles...ARHHHHHH!!!! :huh::scratch:onder:

So now I am calling on experts


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If you mount the TV (either LCD or Plasma) on the wall with an articulating mount, you can angle the TV downwards to eliminate any odd viewing angles. 

You may want to look into putting the TV elsewhere. Ideally you'd want it at eye level.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't the area above the fireplace is a large lcove (wide and high enough for a 50inch) and 34inch deep


----------



## merc (Oct 3, 2009)

Since you had a CRT unit in that space before, I will "assume" that you have the space for another rear projector.... if so, then did you look at the Mits DLP units? Just wondering?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Negative. I have never seen the Mits in town and looking at their site the smallest DLP is 60" which will not fit.


----------



## merc (Oct 3, 2009)

Okay, then I would recommend a plasma or at least a new LED unit.
Good Luck.

Or afterthought.... is the room somewhat light controlled? If so, and if you have some suitable ceiling or platform for it... you might consider a front projection unit and a portable or electonic up/down screen which you can mount on above your fireplace?


----------

